# Iamantman's Hatch RS



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I've been meaning to do this and haven't had the time until now. Here goes!

Betty is a 2018 Chevy Cruze Hatchback w the RS package. Man I love this thing. I have had one early dumb issue that was taken care of under warranty but besides that it's been a dream to drive and already got me through 1 winter without any problems. Looking forward to many more years and plan to do a clean, modest build in the meantime. It's tough to do any work in the city but I make due. All of my friends think I'm insane for washing it every other weekend :biggrin:









*Engine:*
Stock for now but I just ordered a BNR throttle body spacer so that I can hook up my boost gauge. I'll be installing that in a couple weeks so stay tuned. I think besides that the only thing I might do is an exhaust but it's definitely not a priority. Possibly intake but again, not a priority. I'd probably do an exhaust before the intake honestly. 
*
Suspension / Wheels:*
Just ordered these from BNR. Can't wait to schedule an install. After that I'm shopping around for some 17" wheels to put on during the spring / summer / fall months. Then I'll use my factory wheels as a winter set. The goodyear all seasons did fine in the snow here in Philly last year. Oh and I'll be installing aftermarket sway bar links if mine fail again. Those plastic units don't inspire confidence and mine failed at 1000 miles so yeah, gonna take care of that for sure down the line. 









*Interior / Exterior:*
Rokblokz Mud Flaps. Vivvid Carbon Wrap on interior trim pieces. I think I'm going to put together a how-to on this here actually. I've learned a lot in the process as this was my first attempted at vinyl wrapping so I think it could help out other people here that are ne w to it as well. I know it was a little intimidating for me and there is almost too much info online about it if that makes sense so it's hard to even know where to start. Next I'll be installing the boost gauge I mentioned above. It's an auto meter Cobalt model so it will match the factory gauges nicely. Looking forward to that! I forgot I also got a set of the GM Premium Floor Liners for the front only last winter. Nice upgrade over the stock mats and gives me piece of mind all year round. I used my reward points and paid like 12 bucks for them!



























All in all I've been so happy with this car. It's been fun to drive and it gets incredible gas mileage. On the way to work I usually average in the 35-40 mpg range and on longer trips I've clicked just under 50 mpg so I couldn't ask for more. Plus it's a hatch so I can actually haul stuff when necessary now, it's so great!


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Nice looking and it looks like you are giving it all the attention it deserves.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha I am. And thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It's a nice start and she looks good.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Got my throttle body spacer today! Really nice piece. The OCD in me wonders why the ports aren't centered but I'm sure BNR has their reasons. 

Looking forward to installing everything soon.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh and thanks Blasir haha ?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Realized I never posted any pics of the car after I installed the Eibach springs. Here's a few. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. The ride is a little bit more responsive and the stance is much better. Like almost everyone has said, this is how the car should have come from the factory. I'm running factory 16" rims with stock Goodyear 205/55's. Anyway, here are the pics! Top is before, the other two are after.


----------

